# HTV wont stick to shirt or release



## CCD (Sep 6, 2016)

UGH having issues, press shirt with thermoflex and when I try to take off the carrier sheet (plastic) the vinyl is hard to get off the plastic and then lifting up from the shirt. I tried adjusting the temp and pressure , Not sure what Im doing wrong wierd thing is it was fine for like 2 dozen shirts walked away from he press to go eat lnch and then the issues started happening.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Do you have a way of checking the temperature on your platen? A probe or infrared thermometer?

Sounds like you might be losing heat.


----------



## CCD (Sep 6, 2016)

splathead said:


> Do you have a way of checking the temperature on your platen? A probe or infrared thermometer?
> 
> Sounds like you might be losing heat.


Yeah I have a Duratrax DTXP3100 Infrared Temperature Gauge for my RC cars, I checked it and said 305, had it set for 330, I think thermoflex is suppose to be 330°, I cranked it up to 345° and was around 325-330 then seemed to be OK . Whats the best HTV out there? I was using Siser Easy weed but started to crack after a few washes, Decided to try Thermoflex. I like Siser stretch seems to stick good and release . Any thoughts out there on whats the best, I refuse to use Chemica, bought a few rolls and had nothing but weeding issues with that stuff ..


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Best is a relative term. Depends on what you're after. Thermoflex is too shiny for me. I like Imprintables Eco film or spectraCut II is also nice.


----------

